# You Should Subscribe



## greenbaggins

Here are several reasons why you should subscribe to the Confessional Presbyterian Journal. The subscription link is here: Subscriptions/Store | The Confessional Presbyterian

1. Chris Coldwell is the editor, and he is one of ours (and he works his tail off to get this thing into print, making practically no money: it is a labor of love. And certainly nothing else could keep him that motivated!). We need a little PB loyalty around here! 

2. It is the best confessional journal in print. Period. It is better right now than the Westminster Theological Journal, and is at least neck and neck with the Mid-America Theological Journal. 

3. It is accessible. Yes, it is written according to scholarly standards, but that does not mean that it is unintelligible. It is actually rather easy to read. 

4. Subscribing to this journal will help you understand confessional folk a whole lot better than some appear to right now. 

5. Subscribing to this journal will further your theological understanding greatly. 

6. Lastly, and certainly least, I am the reviews editor of it. Of course, that will be reason enough for many to avoid it like the bubonic plague ("Hey, where are you going? Get back here right now, you !"). 

7. At the very least, you should buy it for your pastor. And at $50 for all four volumes of it, you've got one whopper of a steal.


----------



## turmeric

Have to wait for my first paycheck.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Amen to Greenbaggins' comment.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I actually am such a huge proponent of this journal that I installed a new hack on this forum to ensure that every user see this recommendation.

This is a labor of love for Chris as I can testify that it is not for the money. You will greatly benefit from reading this journal.


----------



## Pilgrim

With the shifts I've made theologically over the past year, obviously I disagree with some of the emphases of the CPJ. But I don't know of any other publication right now (print or online) that does a better job of defending confessional Presbyterianism. It is a steal at $50 for all four volumes. Agree or disagree, if you want to know what Confessional Presbyterianism is all about, there's no better place to start.


----------



## BJClark

thank you--I forwarded the link to some friends and family; and I will need to discuss it with my husband before I subscribe..


----------



## Pilgrim

Also, the number and quality of contributing writers and editors that Chris has amassed is impressive.


----------



## Zenas

Getting married. No money! Ask again in 2 years!

I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.


----------



## Pilgrim

Zenas said:


> Getting married. No money! Ask again in 2 years!
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.



Felt like being summoned to the Principal's office. "The admins would like you to see this before continuing." Well, to paraphrase an old line, if you haven't made unconfessional posts, you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Zenas said:


> Getting married. No money! Ask again in 2 years!
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.




You to?
I thought my goose was cooked there for a moment.


-----Added 12/19/2008 at 02:10:01 EST-----

How do I subscribe and can I do it next month when, Lord willing, I'll have some money to spend?
Sounds like something that will be a blessing.


----------



## DMcFadden

My copy came today!


----------



## Eoghan

I too thought I was in trouble!

Do you do a Baptist version...


----------



## Tim

I was scared too....


----------



## Grymir

Me too!

I thought it was to read the confessional thread.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Given that this was my second day posting and seeing the Admin message, I figured, well, I have really gone and done something terrible. Whew!

I will sign up for the journal. Sounds good to me.

BTW, the annual rate is only $18. The $50 fee is for four volumes (2005-2008).


----------



## Pilgrim

Eoghan said:


> I too thought I was in trouble!
> 
> Do you do a Baptist version...



LOL, but there are some good publications out there. In the UK there's Reformation Today published by Erroll Hulse. In the USA there's the Reformed Baptist Theological Review, which I believe is published twice a year. (It's probably the most similar to the CPJ in its intent and confessional orientation.) Then there's also the Founders Journal as well as publications by 9 Marks. I'm sure there are a few others that I'm forgetting. There are a lot of seminaries who publish their journals online as well, in whole or in part like the Southern Baptist Journal of Theology and the Masters Seminary Journal.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr

*Response*



Reformingstudent said:


> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.



I know, right? I do have a curious question. How do I subscribe?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I was surprised as anyone to get "summoned". Thanks all for your very kind comments. You can subscribe via the subscription page at the link below where you can get various package deals (the best the first four volumes for $50) or get the current issue (2008) for $18. Those of you who have already landed an order in my in box, "Thank You Very Much".
Subscriptions/Store | The Confessional Presbyterian


----------



## Davidius

Zenas said:


> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I will speak with my husband, but know we will not be able to subscribe till after the New Year  Thanks for the announcement.


----------



## Grace Alone

jmartinez83 said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? I do have a curious question. How do I subscribe?
Click to expand...


Click on the link in the first line of the first post in this thread.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I changed the "must read" text to make it less "frightening".


----------



## Marrow Man

Already have volumes 1 and 2, waiting for volumes 3 and 4. Sadly, I'm leaving next week for vacation and if they don't arrive by Saturday (tomorrow), I won't be able to take them with me over Christmas. Any possibility of this, Chris?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

They might; most all US subscribers' issues have gone out as of yesterday priority mail (I normally use media which is more than have that expense, but given the lateness in the year and the competition with xmas mailings, media mail wouldn't ensure most getting theirs in a timely manner).



Marrow Man said:


> Already have volumes 1 and 2, waiting for volumes 3 and 4. Sadly, I've leaving next week for vacation and if they don't arrive by Saturday (tomorrow), I won't be able to take them with me over Christmas. Any possibility of this, Chris?


----------



## Tim

Just for fun, I checked for a listing for _Confessional Presbyterian Journal_ at my (secular) university library website. Um, they don't have it. 

But they do have _Christianity Today_


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Well, what can I say? (but "give them a subscription?"). CPJ is in many of the conservative reformed (and some not so conservative nor reformed) seminaries (you can find it at Westminster E&W, RTS, CTS, GPTS, Master's College Library, PTS, RPTS, SBTS, DBT, DTS, MidAmerica RS, Kobe RTS, etc.)



Tim said:


> Just for fun, I checked for a listing for _Confessional Presbyterian Journal_ at my (secular) university library website. Um, they don't have it.
> 
> But they do have _Christianity Today_


----------



## Scott1

Rich,

I thought it was a great (extraordinary) move to put Reverend Keister's good post on this as passage to signing on to Puritan Board. 

My first inclination was, what a great Christmas present for a Pastor or for a church library!

Then, after reflection, thought, well, maybe not, it might engender a thread on the propriety of gift giving in connection with "publick" celebration of a "holy-day."


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr

Eoghan said:


> I too thought I was in trouble!
> 
> Do you do a Baptist version...



What for? It's just as good, if not better. Plus, wouldn't you want a more "consistent" covenantal scholarly journal?


----------



## Quickened

If money wasnt so tight for me i would most likely subscribe to this. From my browsing around at the site it seems like there is some good content here!


----------



## he beholds

Zenas said:


> Getting married. No money! Ask again in 2 years!
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.



Me too! I was even more scared than when I saw that there was a thread called "Jessica." That time I thought it was my public trial or something, but this time I thought, "I did something so bad they won't let me on."


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Yay, they have been shipped! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TsonMariytho

greenbaggins said:


> Here are several reasons why you should subscribe to the Confessional Presbyterian Journal. The subscription link is here: Subscriptions/Store | The Confessional Presbyterian



Thanks for the heads up, Lane [and Rich].

I wasn't aware when Chris posted a couple pages of an article from the CPJ recently that he was giving us a free preview. :^)

Glad to know more about this resource. 



greenbaggins said:


> 1. Chris Coldwell is the editor, and he is one of ours (and he works his tail off to get this thing into print, making practically no money: it is a labor of love. And certainly nothing else could keep him that motivated!). We need a little PB loyalty around here!



I am new here, but I have seen enough to concur with the above!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Yay, they have been shipped! Looking forward to it!



I had mine hand delivered by the owner yesterday.

After we talked for a while (Josh and I smoked cigars), Chris took me out to the parking lot on the way to dinner. We found his Rolls Royce, opened up the bonnet (that's what they call the trunk), and he had to move two huge garbage bags full of hundred dollar bills. Underneath the pile of money was a box of Confessional Presbyterian Journals.

Suddenly a bunch of theological "junkies" walked up with twitches. Apparently, Chris had given them a "taste" of the CPJ and they wanted more for free. Chris explained they were $18 a piece or four for $50. They were scrambling to buy up his stash of Journals and I barely escaped with my copy of the CPJ and my life!


----------



## turmeric

I HATE when that happens! 
Rich, did Fred show up?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

No, Fred lives too far away (near Houston).


----------



## Quickened

Semper Fidelis said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, they have been shipped! Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine hand delivered by the owner yesterday.
> 
> After we talked for a while (Josh and I smoked cigars), Chris took me out to the parking lot on the way to dinner. We found his Rolls Royce, opened up the bonnet (that's what they call the trunk), and he had to move two huge garbage bags full of hundred dollar bills. Underneath the pile of money was a box of Confessional Presbyterian Journals.
> 
> Suddenly a bunch of theological "junkies" walked up with twitches. Apparently, Chris had given them a "taste" of the CPJ and they wanted more for free. Chris explained they were $18 a piece or four for $50. They were scrambling to buy up his stash of Journals and I barely escaped with my copy of the CPJ and my life!
Click to expand...


HAHAHA!!!!  That was completely unexpected!!

I would like to add also when i saw that we had a required reading thread I thought for sure that it was going to be http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/attention-reminder-all-pb-members-41401/


----------



## JohnOwen007

If it follows "scholarly standards" what sort of peer review or quality assurance does it have?


----------



## greenbaggins

JohnOwen007 said:


> If it follows "scholarly standards" what sort of peer review or quality assurance does it have?



The journal did not start out as a peer-reviewed journal. However, it has grown into that a bit informally. There are 13 contributing editors now. By now, every article is peer-reviewed by at least two editors. Given that, and the quality of the contributions, it has done exceptionally well. For my article, for instance, coming out in this year's journal, I had Chris read it, Wes White read it, and Fowler White read it.


----------



## CDM

greenbaggins said:


> JohnOwen007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it follows "scholarly standards" what sort of peer review or quality assurance does it have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The journal did not start out as a peer-reviewed journal. However, it has grown into that a bit informally. There are 13 contributing editors now. By now, every article is peer-reviewed by at least two editors. Given that, and the quality of the contributions, it has done exceptionally well. For my article, for instance, coming out in this year's journal, I had Chris read it, Wes White read it, and Fowler White read it.
Click to expand...


Renewed subscription!


----------



## DMcFadden

Rich,



But, being a Baptist and all, I had to get mine in brown paper with no return address. Then, when being seen by old friends from my former denomination, I have to put it inside a copy of Walter Rauschenbusch's _Christianity and the Social Crisis_ (1907) or some quasi-religious diatribe about "speaking truth to power" and endorsing abortion and gay marriage.

Maybe, if I hide it in a copy of one of Malone's books or Welty's article . . . hmmmmm . . . that's it . . . that's the ticket!


----------



## Puritan Sailor

So if I order the 4 vol special, does that also include a subscription for the future issues to come? Or do we still buy those individually?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Patrick,
The $50 just covers the current volumes 1-4, the 2005-2008 issues.



Puritan Sailor said:


> So if I order the 4 vol special, does that also include a subscription for the future issues to come? Or do we still buy those individually?


----------



## Barnpreacher

You guys crack me up. If you aren't POSTING anything that you shouldn't be then why would you be worried about reading the thread? 

Reminds me of when Jesus said one of you will betray me and all the disciples except John got all up in arms about wondering if it was them. John wasn't concerned because of where he was - right next to Jesus. 

(This post was meant to be tongue in cheek lest anyone go off on me thinking I was being serious.)


----------



## Prufrock

he beholds said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting married. No money! Ask again in 2 years!
> 
> I thought I was in trouble when I saw the administrators wanted me to see something before I accessed the PB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I was even more scared than when I saw that there was a thread called "Jessica." That time I thought it was my public trial or something, but this time I thought, "I did something so bad they won't let me on."
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephen L Smith

> Do you do a Baptist version...



Reformed Baptist Theological Review RBTR -- Reformed Baptist Theological Review


----------



## NaphtaliPress

N.B. I have no connection to this work.


Stephen L Smith said:


> Do you do a Baptist version...
> 
> 
> 
> Reformed Baptist Theological Review RBTR -- Reformed Baptist Theological Review
Click to expand...


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Any chance of this being digitzed like the aforementioned Baptist Confessional Journal RBTR and other journals like the WTJ etc., for release in an electronic version? I find journals in electronic format far more useful to me than paper editions (because they are searchable and indexed). I do not generally buy journals in other forms as I have a very limited budget. If I might suggest, this would be an excellent addition to the pre-existing Theological Journal Library. The owner of Galaxie Software is Mr. Hampton Keathley and he is the one that oversees the content. He can be reached through his website.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I'm not a fan of etext. Does this service provide the text as published or is it reformated? I note it is libronix.


----------



## swilson

I wasn't scared...just figured the lease was up on the tolerance regarding my anti-paedo stances that I take.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Oh, yeah, I forgot. Over dinner last night Josh, Rich and I decided we'd boot all the RBs. It's a paedo take over. Or ... wait ... maybe I lost something of the main points of conversation from all the cigar smoke they were blowing at me outside Starbucks.


swilson said:


> I wasn't scared...just figured the lease was up on the tolerance regarding my anti-paedo stances that I take.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I just stopped by my mom's house tonight to pic up mine. Chris you sent it to my old addy. Either way I am very pleased and can't wait to read the article on Owen and republication of the CofW. 

There is a lot of good stuff in this one that I am looking forward to reading. Woo Hoo. 

Not bad for a Reformed Baptist.... Aye?


----------



## TimV

Several days ago, before this thread, I already complemented Chris for sending me two volumes including an article by one of our own PB Antipodean writers. I've thanked and complemented them both. I will, however, take this time to humbly ask that the font for "t" which is exceedingly irritating, be replaced by a "t" font that is a bit more current, as it really doesn't add, but rather distracts.

Andrew and Jessica, I felt the same way!


----------



## Pilgrim72

I just ordered mine!!!


----------



## Staphlobob

DMcFadden said:


> But, being a Baptist and all, I had to get mine in brown paper with no return address. Then, when being seen by old friends from my former denomination, I have to put it inside a copy of Walter Rauschenbusch's _Christianity and the Social Crisis_



Now THAT is rich!

BTW, got my order in yesterday.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I just stopped by my mom's house tonight to pic up mine. Chris you sent it to my old addy. Either way I am very pleased and can't wait to read the article on Owen and republication of the CofW.
> 
> There is a lot of good stuff in this one that I am looking forward to reading. Woo Hoo.
> 
> Not bad for a Reformed Baptist.... Aye?


Sorry Randy; the update did not flow to the original invoice I suspect and that is why it still went to the old address.

-----Added 12/20/2008 at 09:40:23 EST-----



TimV said:


> Several days ago, before this thread, I already complemented Chris for sending me two volumes including an article by one of our own PB Antipodean writers. I've thanked and complemented them both. I will, however, take this time to humbly ask that the font for "t" which is exceedingly irritating, be replaced by a "t" font that is a bit more current, as it really doesn't add, but rather distracts.
> 
> Andrew and Jessica, I felt the same way!


Thanks Tim; happily or unhappily, the editor likes the _t_, so it's a keeper.


----------



## Marrow Man

Chris, I received a package today, but it only had issue 3 in it. Is issue 4 coming separately?

Ah, I just saw that the mailing envelope says "2 of 2." I suppose the Great Postal Monster ate the first one. Grrrr, Great Postal Monster. Give it back, I say.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Mine came today and I am so impressed. Thank you and I love the "t" too!


----------



## DMcFadden

NaphtaliPress said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot. Over dinner last night *Josh, Rich and I decided we'd boot all the RBs. It's a paedo take over*. Or ... wait ... maybe I lost something of the main points of conversation from all the cigar smoke they were blowing at me outside Starbucks.



OK, I was one of the first to post that my copy had arrived and what thanks do I get? You smugly (at least that is what the description of the emoticon says) suggest that amid blowing cigar smoke, you want to blow off all of your non-paedo brethren!?! Sounds more like you were smoking some other weed than tobackky!  As the t-shirt says . . .


----------



## Mushroom

Man! That was almost as bad as hearing the intercom crackle on while in home-room and hearing, "Mrs. Jones, please send...", and then you cringe waiting to hear the name, hoping it won't be yours. The look of dread on the faces of the trouble-makers had to be hilarious for the teacher.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Nice shirt! 
Thanks for your support; enjoy the journal!



DMcFadden said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I forgot. Over dinner last night *Josh, Rich and I decided we'd boot all the RBs. It's a paedo take over*. Or ... wait ... maybe I lost something of the main points of conversation from all the cigar smoke they were blowing at me outside Starbucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I was one of the first to post that my copy had arrived and what thanks do I get? You smugly (at least that is what the description of the emoticon says) suggest that amid blowing cigar smoke, you want to blow off all of your non-paedo brethren!?! Sounds more like you were smoking some other weed than tobackky!  As the t-shirt says . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Hmm...my 4th volume smells of cigar smoke...


----------



## NaphtaliPress

No, no, that's the "fresh paper" smell.


Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Hmm...my 4th volume smells of cigar smoke...


----------



## Pergamum

I'll request a "brown paper" "Gentlemen's edition" for Baptists next year after my house is built....I have only spent 50K trying to build a jungle bungaloo this year. Maybe next year.... then I'll get all my baptism and civil law issues worked out once I get this subscription (got any reduced rate for po'folks?).


----------



## jd.morrison

Pergamum said:


> I'll request a "brown paper" "Gentlemen's edition" for Baptists next year after my house is built....I have only spent 50K trying to build a jungle bungaloo this year. Maybe next year.... then I'll get all my baptism and civil law issues worked out once I get this subscription (got any reduced rate for po'folks?).


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Guys, CPJ "is" po' folks too! I do understand about budget constraints; there should be plenty of copies next year still. For now, there are specials now that you can take advantage of. For instance for US folks you can get the 2007 and 2008 issues for $30, that is $15 each, for 2 300+ page books! You can get the 2005-2008 issues for $50 ($12.50 each). Postage included! As far as overseas, the postal rate is the killer of course, which I cannot do much about. 



jd.morrison said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll request a "brown paper" "Gentlemen's edition" for Baptists next year after my house is built....I have only spent 50K trying to build a jungle bungaloo this year. Maybe next year.... then I'll get all my baptism and civil law issues worked out once I get this subscription (got any reduced rate for po'folks?).
Click to expand...




Pergamum said:


> I'll request a "brown paper" "Gentlemen's edition" for Baptists next year after my house is built....I have only spent 50K trying to build a jungle bungaloo this year. Maybe next year.... then I'll get all my baptism and civil law issues worked out once I get this subscription (got any reduced rate for po'folks?).


----------



## Bondman

mangum said:


> Renewed subscription!



Steven Dilday is apparently going to be contributing.

Subscription activated!


----------



## D. Paul

Pilgrim said:


> With the shifts I've made theologically over the past year, obviously I disagree with some of the emphases of the CPJ. But I don't know of any other publication right now (print or online) that does a better job of defending confessional Presbyterianism. It is a steal at $50 for all four volumes. Agree or disagree, if you want to know what Confessional Presbyterianism is all about, there's no better place to start.



I'm interested in what "shifts" you've made theologically.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Yes; hope so. Pastor Dilday is hopefully going to complete the Latin translation of Brown of Wamphray on Psalmody that was begun in 2007 but went awol for 2008 leaving me needing a new translator. 


Bondman said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed subscription!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Dilday is apparently going to be contributing.
> 
> Subscription activated!
Click to expand...


----------



## TimV

Dennis, couldn't you fix the *t*s on the t shirt?


----------



## Stomata leontôn

I would ask for a student rate, but I will look for it in my (Presbyterian) seminary's library when it reopens. Thanks!


----------



## rrfranks

Thanks for the heads up on the Confessional Presbyterian Journal! What a great deal!


----------



## Guido's Brother

Mine showed up today! Looking forward to reading it over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Guido's Brother said:


> Mine showed up today! Looking forward to reading it over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Yodas_Prodigy

Thanks for the heads up.

YP


----------



## Ackbeet

My twin brother, who started this post out, was nice enough to send me the 2008 year for free. ] I enjoyed reading his article, though it was a bit over my head. Kinda like if I were to begin discussing the spectrum of compact operators... Hey you! Come back here!


----------



## Pergamum

I got my volumes 3 days ago! 

They arrived over here with my guests.

Thanks to whoever sent it!!!!!!! (exclamation point to the power of 10)

I am reading an article now by our own Rev. Winzer on the history of Paedo-communion.


----------



## DonP

*Why hide that God opened your eyes to more truth?*



DMcFadden said:


> Rich,
> 
> 
> 
> But, being a Baptist and all, I had to get mine in brown paper with no return address. Then, when being seen by old friends from my former denomination, I have to put it inside a copy of Walter Rauschenbusch's _Christianity and the Social Crisis_ (1907) or some quasi-religious diatribe about "speaking truth to power" and endorsing abortion and gay marriage.
> 
> Maybe, if I hide it in a copy of one of Malone's books or Welty's article . . . hmmmmm . . . that's it . . . that's the ticket!




Hey I would set out every book I thought would catch their eye and pray for god to have mercy on them and open their eyes to His Sovereignty so their life will be so much better and their worship of God so much purer. 

I think this is a reason there are so few who know about the reformed faith because people are so afraid of speaking about it as if we were really Arminians and God wasn't sovereignly in control of the people we speak to! And most professing Christians have not used the freedom and responsibility God has given us for 200 years to speak out His grace and gospel to this nation and call them to repent and obey the law as we could have. I think this is why we are seeing the evil takeover by the minor minority of atheist and gays. We have let the world cause us to be politically correct and unoffensive as our sunum bonum instead of the Glory of god. We have been at ease in zion and need to repent and speak out even if we are jailed for it or just lose a few "friends" who would hate a god and us who doesn't' bend to man's free will. 
BTW, I know you were joking but maybe we shouldn't joke about this and we should support each other to strongly and unashamedly speak forth the doctrines of grace that saved my wretched deceived soul. I am sure, humanly speaking, that though I thought I was a Christian and saved and born again I would have been going to hell had not God opened my eyes to see His grace. That is when my life became His. I know it is not so for all, but how many? Our hearts should ache for these people to know our Sovereign Lord and the peace that comes from this. As an Arminian I am sure I would have committed suicide or as a "carnal Christian" drunk myself to death! 
In His Service,


----------

